# Show Reports



## BSH

I know the issue of delays in Judges show reports being published has been raised before, but I wanted to see how long others thought was a reasonable period to wait before contacting the GCCF regarding a report not being placed on their web site?

How long would you wait before contacting them? I have no idea if Judges are given a time frame by which they have to submit show reports. I would have thought they were as some have been fined for not submiting a report in the recent past, but I have no idea what this time frame is.


----------



## gskinner123

They are given a time frame for submitting reports. I'm a bit 'out of date' on the latest info on this as I know it came up as an issue not too long ago and there were some changes implemented. Someone here, I'm sure, will know for certain and hopefully they'll come along and correct me if I'm wrong but I think judges have 4 weeks to submit reports; I'm not sure how speedy GCCF are with uploading to them their web site.

I know sometimes there might be an unavoidable delay in a judge submitting reports.. but it's very frustrating, I know  I'd probably give it 6 weeks from the show date and then starting having a moan to GCCF.


----------



## Biawhiska

4 weeks and the gccf webmaster uploads them as soon as soon as she has them, on the day they are sent in.


----------



## Wendy1969

There are a couple of judges who are currently suspended for this very reason, so the GCCF are trying to address this issue. I'm still waiting for an Open from last October ! So I feel your pain


----------



## raggs

hi BSH, as correctly stated judges officially have to submit their reports within 4 weeks but so many seem to overrun this time and its so annoying when you are waiting for a report, i do understand that judges also have a life other than judging and writing up reports but sometimes you can be waiting months and i dont find that acceptable, If you are waiting for a report then my suggestion is to contact the judge concerned and drop them a polite email, i did this myself recently and within a few days the judge emailed me back with the report in question, a lot of the judges email addresses can be found on the GCCF website.....best wishes..........Chris


----------



## Taylorbaby

I keep checking everyday! 

One of them has a report up but never mentioned him?
the other one mentions him and just wrote nice mature boy? But ione some cats she wrote nothing?:

is that normal? 

I hoping to see something that I could possibly work on? Or whether its worth taking him again if he has faults etc? do they not write things like that?


----------



## gskinner123

Taylorbaby said:


> I keep checking everyday!
> 
> One of them has a report up but never mentioned him?
> the other one mentions him and just wrote nice mature boy? But ione some cats she wrote nothing?:
> 
> is that normal?
> 
> I hoping to see something that I could possibly work on? Or whether its worth taking him again if he has faults etc? do they not write things like that?


I've given up trying to remember which classes judges must submit reports for and which they don't have to (though some go the whole hog even if not required to). Someone will tell us exactly, I'm sure, but there are some types of classes judges do not have to report on. You can email the judge in question, ever so nicely asking if they would mind emailing you a report 

Your open class report is obviously the most important and you should be able to glean why (from the report on each cat) they were placed in that order. Oh yes, judges will give criticisms, no worries on that score  Usually its done in a quite nice, constructive fashion. Don't take just one judges opinion as gospel though... you'll find each individual judges report on the same cat can leave you wondering if they were actually *looking* at the same cat


----------



## Aurelia

When I was waiting to read what the judges thought of Chaz last year I think it took a couple of months  and the comments were uploaded as a scan copy of the judges handwriting.

It was worth the wait though


----------



## gskinner123

It's nice read them, isn't it? 

Taylorbaby, the one report you found/mentioned... judges are required to report on the first and second placed only cats in certain classes. They just name the third placed cat and sometimes make a small comment as to the breed/colour of the cat or suchlike.


----------



## BSH

Taylorbaby said:


> I keep checking everyday!
> 
> One of them has a report up but never mentioned him?
> the other one mentions him and just wrote nice mature boy? But ione some cats she wrote nothing?:
> 
> is that normal?
> 
> I hoping to see something that I could possibly work on? Or whether its worth taking him again if he has faults etc? do they not write things like that?


Some judges will comment on cats they judge in side classes others seem not to bother sadly. It's in the Open Class report that is most detailed.


----------



## BSH

Taylorbaby said:


> I hoping to see something that I could possibly work on? Or whether its worth taking him again if he has faults etc? do they not write things like that?


Some do not hold back on their punches that's for sure!

For example:



> I know this is a hard colour but type really should be paramount. His head shape is almost foreign in type unfortunately. He really needs to be much more rounded and cobby instead of oval headed and long bodied. His ears are far too large and broad at base and should be smaller and neater. In profile the nose is too long really, the bite is good but his chin slopes back. He lacks the fullness of cheeks. His body is long and tall with ok bone. He is a very dark bitter choclate, in fact almost black which is incorrect I am afraid. It is far too long, flat lying and needs considerable more density and it lays flat and is very unsound, meaning the colour doesn't go down to the roots. We all accept that Chocolates can be a little pale at the roots but not this much. So sorry but he really doesn't reach the standard minimum.


Owch! Not one of mine fortunately! There are some that are even more blunt than that. But I guess you have to take the rough with the smooth. And it is important to remember that the Judges are comparing against a breed standard, so just because a cat does not match that standard does not mean that the cat isn't a gorgeous cat overall. We say it again and again, but it is true, we all take the best cat home at the end of the day (well I do anyway ).


----------



## Donskie

BSH said:


> We say it again and again, but it is true, we all take the best cat home at the end of the day (well I do anyway ).


Have to agree with you there BSH, I've had many mixed reports but at end of the day, she's my cat and I love her to bits. Even though despite the varied comments she has won all three of her open classes as a kitten.


----------



## raggs

As exhibitors we have to remember that judges opinions do differ and where one judge will see your cat as having great potential another may think your cat is just run of the mill, and we do have to respect there judgement, afterall we put our cats there to be scrutenised by these judges and if we cant take the rough with the smooth we shouldnt be there, But this is running slightly off topic, and i do think judges should get their reports out to us ASAP , i have heared cases where some exhibitors have waited several months for their reports and that is totally unaceptable, best wishes......Chris.


----------



## Donskie

Also I have noticed that there are judges being fined and suspended for not submitting their repports recently. This needs to happen more often and maybe we will see these reports sooner and within the specified time from the show date.


----------



## raggs

Donskie said:


> Also I have noticed that there are judges being fined and suspended for not submitting their repports recently. This needs to happen more often and maybe we will see these reports sooner and within the specified time from the show date.


I agree with you 100%


----------

